# Just an unusual day I wanted to share:) (If you need a laugh)



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Welll... I would'd call it unusual, but maybe, just outside normal!
So I didn't sleep well last night, thanks to the oil field workers about 2 miles NW of me were fracking, and it can be heard pretty well, so that was probably a reason this day was a little rough for me lol

It has been a good 95 degrees since yesterday, and I knew a cold front was coming in, but wasn't sure when. It hit last night, so when I walked out the door in my usual tee shirt and shorts, it caught me by surprise to be 70 degrees outside! So, i went back inside to grab some yoga pants and a sweatshirt. 

I get home, hoping to enjoy the beautiful weather, doing some chores I have been holding off until it cooled down, and I see my dog come back from the neighbors (BAD DOG!!! I forgot to put his shock collar on) with a gigantic cow rib bone! Just watching him trying to drag that giant thing under the fences, with his proud face, just made me laugh.

Then, I was feeding goats when I noticed that the buck had snapped half of the welded wire on his gate right off! He had 2 sides down, and with one more big blow, I would have had a loose buck on my hands! That gate is now being held together by a buttload of wire and zipties.

So, now that I smell just like a buck times 2, The guy that was coming to buy an Aberdeen bull from me comes, and when we were herding him (the bull) in the trailer, the guy goes, "Dang, you need a shower!" I just busted out laughing, and told him to follow me to the buck pen. we were about half way there when he goes "DANG! What is that smell. "Is that them goats?" 

So... guess who got a whole education on why bucks pee on themselves, and why I smell like that, and also why my whole property smells like that! 

So here is a lesson learned... Always get yourself a good night rest or your gonna have a weird day ahead of you!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Funny! At least you are laughing.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> Funny! At least you are laughing.


Lol! yeah, but I have a feeling that that i am not going to get anymore buisness from the guy that bought my bull!!!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Days like that make you wanna close the door and forget the world is still out there lol. And eh i bet he will come back. Farms and farmers have all kinds of crazy and crazy smells.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol as long as he is not like one of our family friends who will throw up over the smell of buck I bet he will be back. 
But did you even know you smelled like a buck? A few years back the kids had a showmanship practice and my husband and I rushed to get bucks with does before we had to go. We washed our hands, sprayed ourselves with body spray and thought we were good. We walked over with the kids and their goats and the lady said “whoa! That doe has been with a buck” I just said “no, no that would be us, I thought we were good but I guess not” lol


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Isn't the cool snap nice, though! Yesterday high here 75*F, down from mid 90's. First time in six months A/C is off with windows open.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Isn't the cool snap nice, though! Yesterday high here 75*F, down from mid 90's. First time in six months A/C is off with windows open.


Same here brother - we were in Florida for a funeral, came back to the 70s in North GA - Too happy.

And dont get me started about bucks lol - Clyde has been NASTY for about 2 weeks now. Ramming everything destroyed his house lol...stupid Bucks.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Jessica84 said:


> But did you even know you smelled like a buck?


I couldn't smell it on myself, but I figured I wasn't smelling too great!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Isn't the cool snap nice, though! Yesterday high here 75*F, down from mid 90's. First time in six months A/C is off with windows open.


Yessssssss!!!!!! I even had thin long sleeves on today. It was wonderful!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol I had that last week. This week I’m back to shorts and a tank top. I usually have my winter clothes stored away in the summer and vise versa but right now everything’s out


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

We're going from the 90's to the 50's on Thursday and Friday and I'm SO excited! Come on Fall!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Shorts and barefeet 65*F at Tai Chinyesterday morning. People wondering if I am warm enough, felt great! Up to 90*F in afternoon, A/C back on.


----------

